# Euro Routier



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

I have a pair of these They are great fro when driving the motorhome, especially in the summer, steel toecaps too!.

But mine are wearing out now and cannot seem to find them anywhere.

Anyone seen them or know where I might get some new ones?

TM


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I did a search

http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=e...=&as_occt=any&cr=&as_nlo=&as_nhi=&safe=images

Seems to be plenty of choice here in UK.

They are also available from the link that you gave.

I fancy a pair for work for myself.


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*shoes*

I fancy some of these http://www.roadking.co.uk/clacks.html


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

first petrol station as you come off boat at calais

joe


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Glad i don't need steel toecaps to drive our van. Flip flops or carpet slippers are best for me.


----------

